# Kucinich Forces Vote On Bush's Impeachment



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Check this crap out.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/co ... 03087.html


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Kucinich like many often think with their hearts not their minds. They see the world through rose colored glasses. What happened to these people with all the heart? The Bush win in Florida. Hate has replaced compassion in many liberal hearts. They have forgotten this is a political process and have started looking at the conservatives as enemy combatants rather than fellow Americans. Today's attitude is defeat at any cost. I sincerely believe that some think it is more important to defeat republicans than a secure American.

It would appear that like Kucinich many liberals are letting hate control their actions. I look at some of their comments and am reminded of an old Simon and Garfunkel song. I don't remember the title, but the words were something like "evil grows in the dark, it's found in cracks and holes, and lives in peoples minds". This year the liberals have nominated someone they think can win, not someone who would be best for America. It's winning that's important.

We can only hope that we don't continue down this path. Will we have the ability to pull together if a nuke goes off in America. We did after 9/11, but only for a very short while. The democrats were all with us, but was that simply because all of the people were with us?

Kucinich has left the reason reservation., and is bent on revenge at any cost.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Well put as always PM :beer: If you really want to know how the libs feel just listen to Air America Radio sometime if you can stand it. I have even heard them espouse revolution. I thought that was an act of treason but they get away doing it all the time.


----------



## cbas (Apr 3, 2007)

If the People vote to impeach then they vote to impeach.

Such is the way of the Republic. :koolaid:


----------



## Skip OK (Jul 16, 2006)

cbas

The "people" have never, will never and can never vote to impeach. Impeachment is the sole poragative of the Congress of the United States, with the House or Representative charged with calling for impeachment and the the case being tried by the Senate.

While there have been only two cases of Presidential impeachment (Andrew Johnson and William Clinton) in American history, there have been numerous impeachments of lesser officers, mainly Judges.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

honestly, no one takes Kucinich seriously.......


----------



## cbas (Apr 3, 2007)

Skip OK said:


> cbas
> 
> The "people" have never, will never and can never vote to impeach. Impeachment is the sole poragative of the Congress of the United States, with the House or Representative charged with calling for impeachment and the the case being tried by the Senate.
> 
> While there have been only two cases of Presidential impeachment (Andrew Johnson and William Clinton) in American history, there have been numerous impeachments of lesser officers, mainly Judges.


So you're telling me that your Congress as elected by the people of the United States of America does not represent the views and wishes of the people of the United States of America? In at least the views of their constituents - in _SOME _capacity or form?

If that is the case then why bother having elections?

Sometimes in a system that has most of the elements of a representative democracy (whether it is a "true" democracy is for another day of discussion) some parts of the People wont always do what some other parts of the People like.

There are rules and laws and sometimes following them when it is not convenient is just as important (I would say even more important during these times) than following them when it is convenient.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

> So you're telling me that your Congress as elected by the people of the United States of America does not represent the views and wishes of the people of the United States of America


?

No, he is telling you that Dennis Kucinich does not represent the wishes of the congress he serves in which represents the people. There will be no impeachment.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> There are rules and laws and sometimes following them when it is not convenient is just as important (I would say even more important during these times) than following them when it is convenient.


I think this is a case of vengeance. I don't think any laws have been broken unless of course you consider false charges. Kucinich is just grandstanding. He knows there are no impeachable offenses, but he doesn't care. All he cares about is damaging Bush.

So how are things in Canada? Are you western guys going to split off from the socialist east? You might even get your handguns back.


----------



## cbas (Apr 3, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> > There are rules and laws and sometimes following them when it is not convenient is just as important (I would say even more important during these times) than following them when it is convenient.
> 
> 
> I think this is a case of vengeance. I don't think any laws have been broken unless of course you consider false charges. Kucinich is just grandstanding. He knows there are no impeachable offenses, but he doesn't care. All he cares about is damaging Bush.
> ...


You know its funny you mention that. We are getting pretty ticked off at the continued pandering to Ontario and Quebec. I could go on but it would make for a really long post. To put it simply I am beginning to understand why so many here would like to cut them off - resource wise and "let the bastards freeze in the dark".

As for handguns they are legal to own in Canada. They're just a bit more difficult to purchase then they were back in the early 90's. Need a restricted weapons endorsement on the PAL and an authorization to transport ATT to specific locations ie, specific range, gun smiths and back home. _Technically_ we can also get ATC - authorization to carry but they are _very very_ rarely ever granted to citizens outside of armed security guards. You have a better chance of getting struck by lightning on a bright sunny day.

In a tragic but important case up here - as it relates to homeowner rights and hand gun ownership. Some guy in Quebec was acquitted this year of shooting and killing a police officer. The officer and his fellows were exercising a warrant at the shooters home late one night. The home owner felt he and his family were being home invaded and acted accordingly.

Anyhow with people like Kucinich you gotta let em have their moment in the spotlight. As nutty as they may be . If the People who want to impeach what the impeachment then their will be an impeachment if not that's all good too. They system worked as intended.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

What really ticks me off about this idiot is that these hearings take up valuable time that could be better used on solving some real problems.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

Dennis Kucinich is nothing more than a 2 bit moron that NO-ONE takes serious, look at his two runs at the president...


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

I like Dennis he is a true liberal, I can't say I agree with much he says but he is a cute little fellow, and has a babe for a wife!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teTySlB2 ... re=related


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

g/o said:


> I like Dennis he is a true liberal, I can't say I agree with much he says but he is a cute little fellow, and has a babe for a wife!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teTySlB2 ... re=related


Your right his wife is hot but that is the only thing I like about the loon.
I think he should run with Ron Paul as independents/green party would make for good entertainment.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Trophy Wife


----------

